# My Lifetime Target- CHEAP!!!



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

i have been having the issue with blown out block targets and i really had a hard time spending $50+ on a foam target.

i started surfing the DIY section and came across lifetime target build. see the pics below, as they are similar to others have built, but i was very impressed with the amount of money i saved. all in all, i have $6.89 into the target.

i got the wood from a framing company that they were going to scrap
i got the face and stuffing from a lumber company. its almost like tyvek 
i already have the staples for my staple gun
the only thing i have in it is about 3 hrs and a box of 3" screws!

let me know what you all think!!


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

a few more pics


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that legal without spending money?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## 86irocz28 (Apr 4, 2011)

what did you put inside? plastic bags? and how well do you think the face will hold up?


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

I put the same material as the face is made out of. It is not a self healing material. It's just like tyvek. It should hold up well, if not I'll go to the lumber yard and get more for free


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd move the corner dots about 3" closer to the center dot if it was mine--I like a bigger safety margin. Good job--got one very similar to it plus a layered carpet target and don't have a lot of $$ in them either, just labor, materials on hand, and scrounged stuff.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great - well done


----------



## 86irocz28 (Apr 4, 2011)

how well does it hold up to speed bows?


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a carbo spyder turbo with 490gr arrow shooting 68 lbs and I get about 4" coming out the back. I'm going to stuff more bags in it!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey what's the story on the hot rod with the flames?


----------



## jameswk (Aug 23, 2014)

I made something similar only stuffed it with old clothes blankets sheets pillows works amazing stops arrows before the break through the other side... Pretty amazing I thought


----------



## jameswk (Aug 23, 2014)

Dead in its tracks


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice James! I didn't want clothes or cotton cause the target will be outside and it gets heavy since its a 4x4 target. 

The truck in the background is a 79 Chevy stepside. It was my first truck. Built it from the ground up and just entered it into shows. That was 10 years ago, now I don't drive it. It just sits in the garage &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

Update-
I went to the local grocery store and picked up a bunch of used grocery bags and stuffed as much as I could. Now the arrows penetrate about 6"!! Easy removal and no plastic burn


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

not bad


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

eleanor79 said:


> Update-
> I went to the local grocery store and picked up a bunch of used grocery bags and stuffed as much as I could. Now the arrows penetrate about 6"!! Easy removal and no plastic burn


That's a cheap way, good job. Poor man has poor ways.


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

hookinbull said:


> That's a cheap way, good job. Poor man has poor ways.


yes sir, no need to spend money on something you can make!


----------



## 86irocz28 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just trying to figure something out for me... I'm shooting an MR6, 29" draw, 365 grain VAP at 70 lbs. Arrow is moving at about 328 fps. I have a problem with bag targets... The block targets seem to hold up for a while. When I get home from deployment i'll be shooting a lot and would like to make a target that will hold up to the abuse.


----------



## Jarhead88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great job buddy.... you will love it.
Here is the one I build a bit ago.. works great, arrows stay put when they hit.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1910990

I will take a picture of the final product to show you... I put on some 15 inch wheels I had in the garage and made two handles/support so it can be laid vertical or horizontal. I roll it in and out of my shed to keep it dry. works like a charm. stuffed it with old cloths and cushions.... 
Pics to follow of the final look

good luck with yours, you'll love it.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I've had mine about 5 years now and it still works amazingly well.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

elinor79, what kind of ride is that in the back ground?


----------



## Donald1979 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks all. It's not the fanciest, just it does the job!

Chest, the truck is a 1979 Chevy c10 stepside


----------



## Jarhead88 (Nov 11, 2012)

here is mine all done. I put wheels on it so I can roll it into the shed. I can stand it up or lay it horizontal. Stuffed with cloths and cushions







2072381[/ATTACH]


----------



## eleanor79 (Oct 5, 2011)

nice jarhead! i like the wheels! maybe ill be putting some on mine soon....


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

I built one for myself a couple months ago as well. Nice job on yours.

My first truck was a '76 chevy step side. Wished I could find another in good shape. I loved that truck!


----------



## zMxMic (Nov 4, 2014)

eleanor79 said:


> I have a carbo spyder turbo with 490gr arrow shooting 68 lbs and I get about 4" coming out the back. I'm going to stuff more bags in it!


Try going to a recycling bin and grab the plastic that is used to wrap pallets... works great.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Jarhead88 said:


> here is mine all done. I put wheels on it so I can roll it into the shed. I can stand it up or lay it horizontal. Stuffed with cloths and cushions
> 
> View attachment 2072381
> 2072381[/ATTACH]


Is that snow on the ground !??????


----------



## xj40jag (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi Jarhead,

That's very similar to what I was thinking of making, using 1" timber instead of 2" to keep the weight down. Also, despite living in New Zealand where we have some of the most efficient pine forestry in the world, we get ripped off when we have to buy wood. 2" x 12" planks are like gold.

Are you still using weed barrier for the target face? I thought of using that, or some wind break material, but thought they might not hold up too well. I might be able to get hold of an old trampoline mat if my ex will give it to me, but we're not exactly on speaking terms.

Like the way you've done the wheels so you can put it horizontal or vertical. I think I'll be copying your design.

Regards,

David
Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## SBOTI74 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bowgod02 said:


> I built one for myself a couple months ago as well. Nice job on yours.
> 
> My first truck was a '76 chevy step side. Wished I could find another in good shape. I loved that truck!


I recently picked up a 76 C10! You would choke if you knew how much I paid for it.  ain't pretty but I can lay rubber with the stock 350 engine and transmission....

Really liking the pics of targets. I built one over the weekend but would be embarrassed to take a picture of it.... Kids play mats and foam..


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

basement target








back yard target


----------



## hhuricane (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm going to build one of these soon myself. Has anyone used carpet underlay for stuffing? It's fairly cheap and easy to handle. Any problems with it sticking to arrows or any other unforeseen problems?


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Spikealot said:


> I've had mine about 5 years now and it still works amazingly well.
> View attachment 2067371


How did you make your target if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

http://archeryreport.com/2011/04/diy-lifetime-archery-target/

Try this (NO JEAHS OR buttons&zippers)
http://archeryreport.com/2011/04/diy-lifetime-archery-target/


----------



## Bob E (Jul 24, 2016)

Jarhead88 said:


> here is mine all done. I put wheels on it so I can roll it into the shed. I can stand it up or lay it horizontal. Stuffed with cloths and cushions


I copied that :thumbs_up 
Now I'm standing around looking at it waiting around for my shrink wrap source to pull through :BangHead:


----------



## Igaf2na (Apr 6, 2012)

I gotta make one of these.

Nice work.


----------



## Bob E (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks :beer:


----------

